# Sowo?



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

So who is going to be down at sowo besides myself with a TT? This will be my first year so I am very excited.

Maybe we could get a little TT meet going?

***UPDATE***

*Meeting at BOOTH #11 WhanAB Innovative Auto Design Parts. 5 PM on Friday will be staying till at least 8 PM











*


----------



## TheEnforcer98 (Aug 4, 2010)

Going down from Pittsburgh with a few other cars. We're leaving like 1am Friday.

I know of one other 225 that will down there from Pittsburgh, but I'm not going down with them, however it may very likely be parked at the Forge booth.


----------



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

ill be down there with my bagged silver tt


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I will also be there with a bagged silver :vampire:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

You guys should organize a mountain run. Screw standing around looking at each other when there are such awesome roads and scenery all around you. :beer:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I'd prefer to get drunk eat food and float down the river. :beer:


----------



## TheEnforcer98 (Aug 4, 2010)

20v master said:


> You guys should organize a mountain run. Screw standing around looking at each other when there are such awesome roads and scenery all around you. :beer:


That would be fun doing a run with other TT's. Last year my friends and I ran the main mountain like 4 times, it was fun as hell, and that was in my 08 GTI, haha.


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

I usually take the corrado but this year I will be in my tt. 

Every year we drive Helen Ring and take a day to go up to the Tail of the dragon. It's amazing driving up there. 

If anyone wants to go with my group to Tail of the dragon you are more than welcome. I'm the only tt in Jaxdubs right now.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I will be there! My TT will be in the Drivewaybuilds booth. Inbetween BFI and Brada Wheels

:beer:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Good to hear. I cant wait to see and meet some fellow TTers. I would be down for a meet/mountain run.


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Sounds good to me too.


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

Not bringing my TT this year. Instead I'll be in my Mk1 diesel Rabbit. :heart:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I was just about to bump this. Lets get something going.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn I need to go but I need to finish my car and I need that money to fix it and dont want to waste it on a vaca but it would be worth it I hate my life /rant


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

PlayedTT: DO EEEEEET!!! 

I'm going as well with my TT (not on bags  ) cruising along with other 20+ Texas cars. 
We are all leaving on Thursday 5am from Houston (some are leaving from Austin and DFW). 

Let's get together guys! 
This is my first time going. For those experienced, when is good time to meet?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Aiming for next year (second year in a row I've said that now)


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

I almost forgot all about SOWO. I'm down at a course in lower Alabama but if I can get out of doing any course work that weekend then I'll definitely try to make the drive up for at least a day in order to meet some of you guys (and gals)! :beer:


----------



## TheEnforcer98 (Aug 4, 2010)

Friday or Sunday would be the best times to have a G2G down there. I was planning on getting my group of friends together Sunday and driving up to Tail of the Dragon and tearing that up for the day.


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

I believe we are going to plan a trip to the TOTD on Monday, but we could change to sunday, but I'm playing a round of golf at the Innsbruck Sunday morning. If everyone is down for leaving around 1pm, I'll have my group join.


----------



## TheEnforcer98 (Aug 4, 2010)

That may work. We're leaving Monday for our 10+ hour drive home, so anything Monday is a no go.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

We'll leave Sunday for Houston, TX so Friday may work better? 

What do y'all say?


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

I'm down to meet Friday, but We are getting there around 2 in the afternoon so TOTD would be out of the question. 

Maybe we can just meet up and drive locally around Helen Ring.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Yea i should be arriving mid afternoon on Friday so the later the better.


----------



## TheEnforcer98 (Aug 4, 2010)

Friday sounds good for a G2G


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, just my luck. I've got class on Saturday :banghead: and most of you guys will be heading out Sunday so I guess I get to wait another year.. :thumbdown:


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*GTG Friday Booths are open*

Everyone can meet at my booth #11 WhanAB have 2-TT's from NC 1-R32 (04')from NJ
2- GTI 86'/91' from OH

open to everyone @ 5 PM










WhanAB #11 Main Field


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Sounds like a good meeting point at 5pm Friday.
It'll be cool to finally meet some vortex people


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*meet*

Meet there and then APR is having free food from 5-7 pm 

meet for 1/2 hour (WE will sneek specials to you gals and guys LOL) 

and enjoy some free food courtesy of APR 

Monster Drink is right there maybe their handing out free drinks ???? not sure.....

LIST Who wants to meet:

1.WhanAB
2.Shawnda C.
3. Mark W.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## TheEnforcer98 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hell, I'm down.

Eric H, TT is Blue/Black with Pennsylvania plates.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

LIST Who wants to meet:

1.WhanAB NC other States lived in KS / FL / CA
2.Shawnda C. NC
3. Mark W. NC
4. Eric H. PA
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


come on folks.......   :thumbup:


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Ken J. From fl. I have a green TT with black wheels

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

20v GTI Guy said:


> Ken J. From fl. I have a green TT with black wheels
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


LIST Who wants to meet:

1.WhanAB NC other States lived in KS / FL / CA
2.Shawnda C. NC
3. Mark W. NC
4. Eric H. PA
5. Ken J. FL
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Just in JAX last weekend. My oldest son lives there Rain Rain go away Sun came out on last Sunday... LOL

Who is next ???????


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Luis from Houston, TX.
01' Nimbus Gray Roadster


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

Converted2VW said:


> Luis from Houston, TX.
> 01' Nimbus Gray Roadster



LIST Who wants to meet:

1.WhanAB NC other States lived in KS / FL / CA
2.Shawnda C. NC
3. Mark W. NC
4. Eric H. PA
5. Ken J. FL
6. Luis from Houston, TX
7.
8.
9.
10.


Who is next ???????


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

LIST Who wants to meet:

1.WhanAB NC other States lived in KS / FL / CA
2.Shawnda C. NC
3. Mark W. NC
4. Eric H. PA
5. Ken J. FL
6. Luis from Houston, TX
7. Kyle H. AL
8.
9.
10.


Who is next ???????


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

New showing at SOWO............. 

What do you think ?


----------



## jordanu (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll be there in the roadster. I'm staying at the Country Inn and Suites.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*meet TT friends ........*

LIST Who wants to meet:

1.WhanAB NC other States lived in KS / FL / CA
2.Shawnda C. NC
3. Mark W. NC
4. Eric H. PA
5. Ken J. FL
6. Luis from Houston, TX
7. Kyle H. AL
8.
9.
10.


Who is next ???????


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Charles S. SC


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> Charles S. SC



LIST Who wants to meet:

1.WhanAB NC other States lived in KS / FL / CA
2.Shawnda C. NC
3. Mark W. NC
4. Eric H. PA
5. Ken J. FL
6. Luis from Houston, TX
7. Kyle H. AL
8. Charles S. SC
9. BAGGED TT Roadster want to see that.....
10.


Who is next ???????


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

God dammit. I wont arrive at sowo until 6pm on friday.:banghead: i guess ill try driving a little above the speed limit.:laugh:


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

we will be there for you 

be safe......


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Sounds good. :beer:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Brian D. - Florida


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

Deceitful said:


> Brian D. - Florida



LIST Who wants to meet:

1.WhanAB NC other States lived in KS / FL / CA
2.Shawnda C. NC
3. Mark W. NC
4. Eric H. PA
5. Ken J. FL
6. Luis from Houston, TX
7. Kyle H. AL
8. Charles S. SC
9. BAGGED TT Roadster want to see that.....
10. Brian D. FL
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.



Who is next ???????


----------



## jordanu (Mar 20, 2008)

I should've said my name. I'm Jordan U. from Thornville, OH


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I am going to try my best to be at the gtg... But if I don't make it, I will stop by your booth on Saturday!

Can't wait to meet and see all your beautiful rides!!


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

DaCabrioGuy, you should update your first post with the time, location, etc.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

I'll be riding down in a friends car but would like to meet up.

Steve A from MI.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*GTG of TT's @ SOWO*

LIST Who wants to meet:

1.WhanAB NC other States lived in KS / FL / CA
2.Shawnda C. NC
3. Mark W. NC
4. Eric H. PA
5. Ken J. FL
6. Luis from Houston, TX
7. Kyle H. AL
8. Charles S. SC
9. BAGGED TT Roadster want to see that.....
10. Brian D. FL

11. Steve A. from MI
12. Jordan U. from Thornville, OH
13. MORIO from TX (maybe)
14.
15.



Map of Vendors use as a guide as it may have changed but doubtful 

*Meeting at BOOTH #11 WhanAB Innovative Auto Design Parts. 5 PM on Friday will be staying till at least 8 PM












*
Who is next ???????


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

updated


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> updated


sorry about that


----------



## TheEnforcer98 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sooo.... For those of you that saw the Liqui Moly Contest on Facebook, I won 3rd place and will be a booth car for them. :laugh:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Just got to SOWO. Staying at the Innsbruck golf course. There's a nice Silver TT with PA plates one cabin over. Anybody here?


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Nice! Getting a round in?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheEnforcer98 (Aug 4, 2010)

SteveAngry said:


> Just got to SOWO. Staying at the Innsbruck golf course. There's a nice Silver TT with PA plates one cabin over. Anybody here?


That would be my friends, technically it's his Girls but he drives it a lot. Mine will be there with it tomorrow morning :wave:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

20v GTI Guy said:


> Nice! Getting a round in?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


I wish. We didn't have room for my clubs.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

TheEnforcer98 said:


> That would be my friends, technically it's his Girls but he drives it a lot. Mine will be there with it tomorrow morning :wave:


Cool. Looks nice! I'll check your car out at the booth tomorrow.

BTW just spotted another silver TT slammed on air ride and CCW wheels. Looking good.


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

I'm fitting two sets of clubs in the TT. We have a threesome playing Sunday. Could have used another!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I will be there next year. Too much going on right now. Have fun you crazy kids :beer:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

SteveAngry said:


> Cool. Looks nice! I'll check your car out at the booth tomorrow.
> 
> BTW just spotted another silver TT slammed on air ride and CCW wheels. Looking good.




That's me :wave:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Missed the meet yesterday due to extreme tiredness:beer:

There' s a nice silver TT with what look like Lambo wheels on air? Anyone?


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I missed the meet as well. Can anyone google map me some good roads around Helen?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Had an awesome time at Sowo!!!

Got to meet a couple of TT owners...including WhanAB and a guy from Dallas that has a super cool 1.9TDi TT!!!
also saw Morio's "Low TT" parked in front of a condo...looks even better in person


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

Converted2VW said:


> Had an awesome time at Sowo!!!
> 
> Got to meet a couple of TT owners...including WhanAB and a guy from Dallas that has a super cool 1.9TDi TT!!!
> also saw Morio's "Low TT" parked in front of a condo...looks even better in person



just need to start a bit earlier for next year .... it was great meeting all....... am upset that i did not get to see any cars really... was short people.. had to stay at booth.....

had a excellent time thou ....... thanks for coming by....

Brett with WhanAB


----------



## path0s (Oct 6, 2010)

TheEnforcer98 said:


> That would be my friends, technically it's his Girls but he drives it a lot. Mine will be there with it tomorrow morning :wave:


You guys were outside constantly. Me and a couple others were right up the road with the 2 GTIs, JSW And mk3 with mk2 front end.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Converted2VW said:


> Missed the meet yesterday due to extreme tiredness:beer:
> 
> There' s a nice silver TT with what look like Lambo wheels on air? Anyone?


That was Matt cranes TT from wagenwerks 

And it was nice meeting everyone!!! The cars looked amazing!!!


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

Morio said:


> That was Matt cranes TT from wagenwerks
> 
> And it was nice meeting everyone!!! The cars looked amazing!!!


Morio your Son's are great.... You have your hands full LOL

wanted to see and take pics of your car so busy....... 

radiator hose why the top one 

you need anything let me know....


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Also had a great time and saw some great TTs. Unfortunately, I had my car parked at the country inn for most of the time with the occasional cruise down the strip here and there because there was just so much to see!


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> Also had a great time and saw some great TTs. Unfortunately, I had my car parked at the country inn for most of the time with the occasional cruise down the strip here and there because there was just so much to see!



agree ...... I asked if they are going to have an "Idea Box" for next year.

from anybody or everybody as SOWO is willing to listen.......

waiting to see......


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

I heard about the TDI swapped TT but didn't get to see it. Unfortunately most of my day Saturday was spent bailing my friend out of jail, so I wasn't able to see as much of the show as I wanted. Maybe next year I'll drive my TT again. :thumbup:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I am also glad I saw a few TTs in the mountains when I was up there for some spirited driving. I couldn't go to hard because of my horrid rubbing though. :banghead:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

lostorbit said:


> I heard about the TDI swapped TT but didn't get to see it. Unfortunately most of my day Saturday was spent bailing my friend out of jail, so I wasn't able to see as much of the show as I wanted. Maybe next year I'll drive my TT again. :thumbup:


such a sleeper TDi...you couldn't tell from the outside, it looks just as a regular 2001 Roadster. The owner was like "the swap wasn't as hard as you think"...

What was up with your friend?


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

The trifecta...burnout, possession, and DUI. As a GA resident with a job for more than 2 years, I had to bond him out. Otherwise the out of state bail would have been thousands.

Anyone got pics of the TDI swap?


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

I only got a couple of shots of TTs as I was riding through town...


----------



## TheEnforcer98 (Aug 4, 2010)

path0s said:


> You guys were outside constantly. Me and a couple others were right up the road with the 2 GTIs, JSW And mk3 with mk2 front end.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


You guys should've come down and said Hi. We were always out having some fun with our cars and such, haha. I was open all weekend to giving free joy rides and 2-step demos 

Friday night my one friend swears he saw a bear on our side porch rummaging through the garbage cans. Haha

BTW, you from Goose Creek, or relocated there? My brother was there for NWS Nuclear training.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*BEAR*

there was a Bear there ....... Locals chased it out later..... So, your brother really did see one

not uncommon there LOL 

Glad he did not think he was dreaming and tried to catch/hug it as a joke LOL.......


----------



## TheEnforcer98 (Aug 4, 2010)

WhanAB said:


> there was a Bear there ....... Locals chased it out later..... So, your brother really did see one
> 
> not uncommon there LOL
> 
> Glad he did not think he was dreaming and tried to catch/hug it as a joke LOL.......


Haha, nice. He was certain he was still awake... drunk off his ass but still awake, lol. I was passed out asleep on the pull-out couch, and next thing I know is I hear him yelling to our Firefighter friend that had is Concealed-Carry Pistol with him to get his gun cuz he just saw a bear. I open my eyes to see the two of them run through our front door and leave it wide open, lol. I'm like WTF... atleast close it to keep the bear out.

I knew it wasn't too uncommon, but its not like we were in the middle of the woods, Innsbruck is remote all the way where our House was but still not in Deliverance territory.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

TheEnforcer98 said:


> Haha, nice. He was certain he was still awake... drunk off his ass but still awake, lol. I was passed out asleep on the pull-out couch, and next thing I know is I hear him yelling to our Firefighter friend that had is Concealed-Carry Pistol with him to get his gun cuz he just saw a bear. I open my eyes to see the two of them run through our front door and leave it wide open, lol. I'm like WTF... atleast close it to keep the bear out.
> 
> I knew it wasn't too uncommon, but its not like we were in the middle of the woods, Innsbruck is remote all the way where our House was but still not in Deliverance territory.


seriously there had been a bear in the area for the last couple nights..... 

were they running straight or crooked ? :laugh::laugh:

I needed 3 more people at my booth that is all I know....... maybe next year.......


----------



## TheEnforcer98 (Aug 4, 2010)

WhanAB said:


> seriously there had been a bear in the area for the last couple nights.....
> 
> were they running straight or crooked ? :laugh::laugh:
> 
> I needed 3 more people at my booth that is all I know....... maybe next year.......


Haha, I believe you, we hadn't heard anything more of it til you just said, so that pretty much confirmed his drunken vision, lol. It was our "inside joke" of the weekend, whatever happened it was cuz of a bear, lol.

Maybe next year my car can be in your booth instead of Liqui-Moly's, haha.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

http://vimeo.com/66522019

not a problem was suppose to have 5 ended up with 3










need anything let me know.......

Waterfest ?????????? ANYBODY


----------



## path0s (Oct 6, 2010)

TheEnforcer98 said:


> You guys should've come down and said Hi. We were always out having some fun with our cars and such, haha. I was open all weekend to giving free joy rides and 2-step demos
> 
> Friday night my one friend swears he saw a bear on our side porch rummaging through the garbage cans. Haha
> 
> BTW, you from Goose Creek, or relocated there? My brother was there for NWS Nuclear training.


Yea I live in goose creek now.

And yes there was a bear, our mk3 scared it one night when he scraped on a speed bump.

Weren't you guys staying next to the dad and son who had mk2s that were built?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheEnforcer98 (Aug 4, 2010)

path0s said:


> Yea I live in goose creek now.
> 
> And yes there was a bear, our mk3 scared it one night when he scraped on a speed bump.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we were the 3rd house on the right when you came up the hill. The house next to us was the "Mk2 Guys", the creme one, the white one, and the R32 converted Rallye, plus some more.

In our house we had: 2 CW Mk5's, 2 TT's, Black Merc 190E, and a dirty Mk2 Golf haha.


----------



## path0s (Oct 6, 2010)

TheEnforcer98 said:


> Yeah, we were the 3rd house on the right when you came up the hill. The house next to us was the "Mk2 Guys", the creme one, the white one, and the R32 converted Rallye, plus some more.
> 
> In our house we had: 2 CW Mk5's, 2 TT's, Black Merc 190E, and a dirty Mk2 Golf haha.


There is Always next year. We plan on staying in the cabin again... but were bring a 2x6 with us and shaving it for a ramp. Those driveways were a pain.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

I was there and went to the booth, only the 1 tt was there... I spoke to your brother I guess? The show made me park out in the field when I got there. Oh well... maybe next year.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*1 TT*

we had 2 the one left on Saturday around 5 pm

the other was there through sunday 2 pm

yes my brother was there thin guy older

the Blue TT was mine .... had top radiator hose break and coolant went all over

cleaned the charge pipe a bit but the rest sucked..... just had a new windshield put in

as it broke as we left for SOWO......

had a great time All-in-All

Maybe catch you in JAX when I visit my son 

L8R.. "Brett"


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Oh I was there on Friday, I thought that's when the meet was supposed to happen. 

Definitely give me a shout next time you're in my neck of the woods!


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

20v GTI Guy said:


> Oh I was there on Friday, I thought that's when the meet was supposed to happen.
> 
> Definitely give me a shout next time you're in my neck of the woods!


wow was there Friday meet a few people 2 TT's were there by 5 pm one right next to tent and racing seat..... 

blonde with hat maybe really white guy LOL glasses is me old guy :laugh::laugh:

when going to JAX will give a shout.......


----------



## TheEnforcer98 (Aug 4, 2010)

path0s said:


> There is Always next year. We plan on staying in the cabin again... but were bring a 2x6 with us and shaving it for a ramp. Those driveways were a pain.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Haha, Yeah we'll prolly be in Innsbruck again as its the most convenient. We had some cut 2x4's for ramps at the end of our driveway. We cringed every time the neighbor's Mk2's pulled in/out when they scraped.


----------



## path0s (Oct 6, 2010)

TheEnforcer98 said:


> Haha, Yeah we'll prolly be in Innsbruck again as its the most convenient. We had some cut 2x4's for ramps at the end of our driveway. We cringed every time the neighbor's Mk2's pulled in/out when they scraped.


Yea at first I was hitting my subframe/bolts... then learned the driveway a little better. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Bears? **** wish we would have known. We were two houses down from you guys in Innsbruck on top of the hill. We had the MK2 that kept scrapping...



Anyways, heres some pics of TT's I saw...







Good times!

Steve


----------



## H_C (May 4, 2007)

Is there anything like this on the west coast? I've only had my TT for a couple months now


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I hear they are having issues with keeping the event in Helen. IF they get rid of it there, I vote to move it to the Florida keys. We would have some sick photo shoots


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I heard the town wanted more $ 

I hope it stays, Helen is a nice location! 

Otherwise, move it closer to Houston! The 1000 mile drive was awesome but hard to do in a short period of time.


----------

